# Ashton Heritage Puro Sol Belicoso No. 2 Cigar Review - One of my favorites



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Never had a bad one. This is my go to cigar for sure. Good for any time of day and any mood. Complex but not too heavy. This one was great like...

Read the full review here: Ashton Heritage Puro Sol Belicoso No. 2 Cigar Review - One of my favorites


----------

